# testing attachment size



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

test file and picture size


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Looks good!:thumbsup: Is that the engine for your tiller?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Anybody have an opinion about .jpg verses .pdf? Either way I will have to break it down into sections. (30 pages)

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Mark,
> 
> Looks good!:thumbsup: Is that the engine for your tiller? *


Your pretty fast for being on dialup yet.  

Yes, that is the front page of the book for the old one.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I played around a bit with PDF...I think it's better than making 30 posts. Maybe a sample pic and explanation and also the full set of pages in a zipped PDF file?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Will try this. I was getting little to no compression packing them in a zip file after I reduced the size by the scanner settings. Page 1-5 approx. 1Meg.


Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I found that 750 X 1031 seems to be a good size. I think aegt5000 tried pdf but unless it was a small file he couldn't download it w/o splitting it up. I think it wound up being about the same or maybe easier to just post each page.

It takes awhile. The tubeframe repair manual I posted was about 100 pages, one at a time!:dazed:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

PDF came out good, Mark. I tried to make a pdf of some Bolens brochures that sixchows posted and it came out HUGE so I couldn't attach it. Collectively the images weren't that big, but for some reason when I put them in a pdf it resulted in a lot bigger file than I expected.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Six...
I hear you on the time. 6 minutes to upload and about 4 to download and check it on my connection. I like the zoom and multi-page ability of a pdf. But still needs split either way. This one is 30 pages and shows 6Meg total in pdf with my current settings.

I'll mark down those size settings.

I suppose there are some folks that don't have Adobe to view them. I guess it's still free on the older versions though.

Does it open up OK?

Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
I have adobe but I only get a blank screen when I download the attachmnet you posted further up.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Mow,
I have a Jacobsen owners manual with parts list for my old rider and it is 26Meg. I tried making it a zip file but it still only compressed 5%. My computer takes 10's of minutes converting the images to pdf after being scanned. I actually think posting individual pages as jpgs would be a little faster for me. Might save a bit more using black and white.

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Mark
> I have adobe but I only get a blank screen when I download the attachmnet you posted further up. *



:truth: I used Adobe 4.0 and it read OK.

I turned off editable text on the scanner to save file size. Wonder if that had any effect.

Batting 2 to 1 so far. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

I got the PDF above just fine...3 pages, 2 of them side by side. BTW I'm on DSL as of a few hours ago.

P.S. using Adobe 7


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Mark,
> 
> I got the PDF above just fine...3 pages, 2 of them side by side. BTW I'm on DSL as of a few hours ago.
> ...


Yea, the book is small enough to fit two pages at once on the scanner. Thought I could cut my scanning time in half on this one. 

Still not sure how I'll end up doing it.

Congrats on getting the DSL running. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I really like the idea of PDF files. Down load once to your HD and always have the whole thing in order rather than having to create a folder, down loading each and every page...IMO.

As they say...your mileage may vary.

Thanks, Verizon pulled through early. It's great.:thumbsup:


----------

